# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Festivali i 46-tė i kėngės! Fituese: 'Olta Boka - Zemrën lamë peng'

## erindi_al

*Festivali i Kenges* 46-te do mbahet si zakonisht ne dhjetor ne RTSH.

Kush do  fiton kete festival?

Do prezentohet ky festival si shume here nga prezentatori talentuar Adi Kasta?

Do rikthehen emerat e mdhenje ne skene : Motrat Libohova, Rovena Dilo, Manjola Nalbani, Aurela Gace,....?

Do rikthehet simpatikja Anjeza Shahini qe korri suksese ne Eurovisionin 2004?

Apo do rikthehet forca - Elsa Lila?

Do fiton perseri dyshi Hila-Laço apo do jet radha kesaj here e dyshit Zhulali-Doci?

Do jete perseri juria, apo televotimi?

Do fiton nje kenge turbo-folk, pop, balade..?

Do futet Shqiperia ne finale te Eurovisionit apo do mbes perseri ne gjysme finale?

Do fiton nje kengetare nga Kosova kesaj here?

Do zgjenjehet peseri Mariza Ikonomi apo do fito Greta Koci?

Kush e meriton sipas jush ta prezentoj Shqiperine ne Eurosong?

Kush do i mbron ngjyrat tona kuq e zi ne Beograd 2008?

Apo.....?

----------


## erindi_al

Duke pare se Mariza Ikonomi dhe Jonida Maliqi nuk jane kandidate ne Kengen Magjike,  atehere do jet shume e sigurt se keto do paraqiten ne festivalin e kenges ne RTSH. Njera nga keto do mund te jete perfaqsuese e mire per Shqiperine ne Eurovizion.
Por te shpresojme se edhe emra te mdhenje si Rovena Dilo, Manjola Nalbani, Elsa Lila do kthehen perseri ne kete festival.

----------


## Bard

Kisha pas deshire te  dergojm nje kengetar  pak me modern ne stilin  e muzikes, se keta qe ishin ne ket te fundit ishin si kor i kishave.   :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## mendi9

perfaqsimi ma i mir pas festivali mbahet ne beograd do te ishte ALBRIJE HADERGJONAJ pas degjova ne nje intervist se ajo shprhte deshir qe te shkon ne beograd pas eshte me prejardhje kosovare me nje kenge me spec tha

----------


## goldian

une tehm rovena dilo ose manjola nallbani

----------


## -Alda-

Une them Elsa Lila se kjo ka me pervoje ne skenat e medha dhe eshte nje kengetare shume e talentuar.

----------


## erindi_al

Deri tani psjesmarrja ne festival e kenges eshte confirmuar nga 

Alberie Hadergjonaj
Jonida Maliqi
......


edhe dikush tjeter..

----------


## cosmopolitan007

Adelina Ismaili duhet me perfaqesu Kosoven, ne Beograd vitin e ardhshem.

----------


## Sa Kot

Alberie Hadergjonaj do ishte emri i vetem qe me vjen ne mendje direkt kur mendoj per prezantim te Shqiptareve ne Beograd.

Arsyet dihen.

----------


## Amor

Adelina do te ishte ideale per kete rast,siq shkruante edhe ne albaniac.com vetem Adelina do te dinte is t'ua mbyllte gojen serbeve.

----------


## Rammstein_R

> Adelina Ismaili duhet me perfaqesu Kosoven, ne Beograd vitin e ardhshem.


...po tamon  i pershtatet ....edhe i she Idhujt  e vet ..

----------


## erindi_al

> Alberie Hadergjonaj do ishte emri i vetem qe me vjen ne mendje direkt kur mendoj per prezantim te Shqiptareve ne Beograd.
> 
> Arsyet dihen.


Jam plotsisht me mendimin tend!

----------


## erindi_al

Jonida Maliqi
Arberie Hadergjonaj

tash edhe

*Samanta Karavello* - Pse u harrua dashuria?
Teksti: Agim Doçi
Muzika: Luan Zhegu


Kush tjeter do te merr pjese ne kete festival te madh...???

Ndoshta Elsa Lila??? Ajo do kthehet keto dite ne Shqiperi me disa projekte.

----------


## erindi_al

Kemi mesuar se Blero sapo ka perfunduar nje kenge shume cool me te cilen do te marre pjese ne edicionin e ketij viti te Festivalit te Kenges ne RTVSH. Me ne fund duket sikur dhe ky festival, po behet i preferuari i artisteve qe ndoshta deri dje i kane qendruar larg.Tani sikur te nderronin dhe jurine makbethiane, shume cool do ishte! Blero na ka treguar se per pjesmarrjen e tij po kujdeset dhe kompania qe menaxhon kengetarin ne Suedi e cila gjithashtu do ta promovoje kengen edhe ne Suedi.Ne nuk e kemi degjuar ende kengen,por jemi te sigurte ne interpretimin e Bleros, e te pakten nese ai fiton Shqiperia do te kete mundesine te prezantohet me nje kenge te ritmeve me te fundit e te pakten me nje kengetar qe di te kendoj paster ne anglisht.Problemi i vetemEurosong kete vit behet ne Serbi agagaagagaagaga! Patjeter qe keta te festialit do zgjedhin ndonje kenge patriotike me daulle e me dare per te treguar origjinalitetin tone ne blla blla blla.Suksese Bleros!  

Written by Elbino     
Wednesday, 07 November 2007  
Albaniac.com

----------


## Qerim

Ne ne pergjithsi kopiojme kengen fituese te Eurosongu-t te kaluar(pervec asaj kenges metal,te cilen nuk mundem ta kopionim!!!), keshtu qe besoj se do perfaqsohemi prape me balade femerore.

Nuk duhet te kemi emocione se kush fiton pasi cmimi dihet qe ne fillim ,i vendosur nga "pleqeria" e festivalit.Ishalla jo noi kange patriotike sic e kemi zakon, aq me teper ne Beograd.Deri ne prill Kosova do te jete e pavarur keshtu qe mund te dergoje perfaqsuesin e saj.

----------


## mendi9

pa QAR flisni BLERO,po nuk keni vesh ju ta degjon se blero edhe ne  superpozim stonon ter kohen po live sikur te kendon sali berisha duket.hahhahhhahah blero ne Festival un nuk e kisha pranu me konkuru pale ta fitoj futja kot kot.sa per koMpanin suedez qar jan ata me sa di une kto vitet e fund sa mbaj mend suedia nuk ka pas ndonje sukses ne festival europjan.turpi I kombit do te jet BLERO ose le ta bajn nje keng duet me sinanin.TURP TURP TURP

----------


## rrezarta

ket vit  do te ishte  me se mire qe festivalin ta fitoj dikush nga kosova .

 alberia nuk eshte ide e keqe.

----------


## Sa Kot

> Tani sikur te nderronin dhe jurine makbethiane, shume cool do ishte!


Hahahahahahahaha!  :pa dhembe:  :pa dhembe:  :pa dhembe:

----------


## erindi_al

Festivali i madh rifiton besimin e kengetareve 

Jehona e tij mbetet, jo vetëm për traditen, por edhe emrat qe ngjiten ne skene. Festivali i Kenges ne TVSH rrok edicionin e tij te 46-te. Manifestimi me i madh i kenges, i cili këtë vit do të mbeshtjelle një numer të madh kengetaresh te zeshem te muzikes shqiptare. Nëse pak vite me pare, kengetaret me te cilët është identifikuar festivali ne kapercyellin e viteve 90-te, duket sikur e braktisen festivalin, tanime spo ndodh me. Kengetaret me ne ze te muzikes se lehtë shqiptare e kanë rifituar besimin tek festivali. Dhe gara ka nisur te jetë tepër e vërtetë, pasi ne loje është përfaqësimi i Shqipërisë ne Eurosong, prej vitesh tanime. Ndaj edhe te gjithë synojne vetëm atë, trofeun e fituesit të parë, pasi vetëm ai mund tju realizoje endrren e madhe, atë te shkeljes se skenes se Festivalit Evropian.

Kenget pjesemarrese tanime janë percaktuar dhe ne dy netet e para te festivalit, 14 dhe 15 dhjetor, do të ngjiten ne skene plot 30 krijime të reja, te kompozuara si përherë vetëm për skenen e festivalit të madh te kenges. Pjesa me e madhe e kengetareve janë te njohur për publikun shqiptar, duke nisur me Manjola Nallbanin, Jonida Maliqin, Mariza Ikonomin, Rovena Dilon, Voltan Prodani, Samanta Karavellen, Teuta Kurtin, Vesa Lumen dhe shumë këngëtare te tjerë. Me i veçanti nder ta është një duet: Redon Makashi dhe Mira Konci pas shumë vitesh ngjitjeje bashke ne skene. Jo rrallë është deklaruar prej te dyve kenaqesia me te cilën interpretojnë përkrah njeri-tjetrit, ndaj edhe ne këtë edicion te 46-te te tij ata do të ngjiten ne skene me një kenge te kompozuar nga Shpetim Saraci. Ndërsa Rovena Dilo ka preferuar një kenge, te kompozuar nga Armend Rexhepagiq ne këtë festival. 

Për me se 2 muaj, pranë Radio Tiranës, emra te njohur te muzikes shqiptare kanë punuar për perzgjedhjen e kengeve. Prej me se 60 këngësh qe kanë shkuar pranë radios, gjysma e tyre do të mund te ngjiten ne skene, ne dy netet e para, për te kaluar mandej ne fazen tjetër te seleksionimit, atë te nates finale te Festivalit te Kenges ne TVSH. Seleksionues kanë qenë: Thoma Gaqi, Selim Ishmaku, Hajg Zaharian, Isak Shehu, Edmond Zhulali, Xhavit Ujkani, Francesk Radi, Ermir Dizdari dhe Kozeta Mamaqi. Perkrah kengetareve, qe për dekada me radhe po ngjiten ne skene, ka edhe te rinj qe kanë shënuar një hap të madh ne karrieren e tyre. Talente te zbuluara nga spektaklet rinore, qe tanime prej vitesh po ngjiten edhe ne skenen e festivalit të madh, atij tradicional, i cili është edhe me prestigjiozi nder festivalet ne Shqipëri. 

Kozma Dushi si ndahet festivalit

Shenon pa dyshim numrin me të madh te pjesemarrjeve ne Festivalin e madh te Kenges ne TVSH. Edhe këtë vit do të ngjitet ne skene, duke qenë edhe këngëtari me i mocem i festivalit. Ka marrë edhe cmime, por para viteve 90-te, ndërsa ne festivalet e mëvonshme, ndonëse është duartrokitur, me cmime nuk është vleresuar. E, megjithatë, veterani i skenes nuk heq dorë nga festivali, pasi kontakti me publikun është tepër i rëndësishëm për një këngëtar si Kozma Dushi, i cili e ka rrahur tepër skenen. 


Kengetaret pjesemarres:

Manjola Nallbani 

Kozma Dushi

Arber Arapi

Des Xherahu

Juliana Pasha

Jonida Maliqi   :syte zemra: 

M.Frroku & A.Cuedari

Mariza Ikonomi  :syte zemra: 

Rozela Gjylbegu 

Rovena Dilo 

Besiana Mehmeti 

Agim Poshka 

Voltan Prodani 

Saimir Cili 

Kthjellu

Samanta Karavella 

Ardit Fejzo

Evans Rama 

Vesa Luma 

Blero 

Teuta Kurti 

Olta Boka

M.Konci & R.Makashi 

Greta Koci 

Produkt 28

Alberie Hadergjonaj 

Eneida Tarifa 

Blerina Shalari 

Ada Gurra 

Adela Bezhani

Nga Anisa Ymeri Koha Jone

----------


## daorsa

Une them se Vesa Luma duhej te ishte pjesemarrese ne evrovizion 2008,sepse eshte nga Kosova, kendon shume bukur live, ka stilin e muzikes moderne cfare degjohet ne ballkan, duket bukur

jam dashuruar fort lol

----------

